# Box Blind



## lee42lee (Mar 17, 2012)

This is the first blind my buddy and I have built. We still have to finish the roof and windows and we plan on using 12' 4x4s to raise it up. Let us know what you think.


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 17, 2012)

well built ...good luck raising that off the ground 12ft without any problems


----------



## lee42lee (Mar 17, 2012)

We built it so we can remove the top and sides. We are going to raise the base then reinstall everything.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 19, 2012)

Good looking blind.

Hoss


----------



## foxdawg (Mar 19, 2012)

*looks nice*

i sent you a pm.


----------



## specialk (Mar 22, 2012)

I got a nice place to put it up if needed

you'll love them elevators, i got about 6 stands built with them.....


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks great!! If I could be bold and give advice........................, the corner braces are not necessary(more weight). The plywood nailed to the frame is plenty strong enough. Looks good to me. Sorry if I seem picky, just trying to help, even though you did not ask.


----------



## TAS (Mar 22, 2012)

Maybe add a railing .  That way when you swing open the door at night you have something to hold onto and don't lose your balance.  Depends on where you put the ladder.  I think it looks great.  Would like to copy the design and build one like it someday if you don't mind.


----------



## Jim P (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice looking condo


----------



## lee42lee (Mar 23, 2012)

Havana Dude, we never get mad about free help or suggestions. We are going to build several more and I will remember what you said when we do. 

Tas, We are going to put a railing on it once we get it setup and feel free to copy it. Actually we looked at several online before we started.

I will post more pictures once we get it finished and setup.


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 23, 2012)

lee42lee said:


> Havana Dude, we never get mad about free help or suggestions. We are going to build several more and I will remember what you said when we do.
> 
> Tas, We are going to put a railing on it once we get it setup and feel free to copy it. Actually we looked at several online before we started.
> 
> I will post more pictures once we get it finished and setup.



OK good, glad you took it in the spirit it was intended. Like I said, it looks good. Kill a biggun out of there and post some pics


----------



## nkbigdog (Mar 24, 2012)

Love those elevator brackets also..Drill, Lag Bolts, Done
Good looken box!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 24, 2012)

We generally build them on site because they are very difficult to get into the places where we put them. I would put screens in the top rafters to vent the heat out in the hot weather. I would also have on hinges drop down pieces of plywood to keep the heat in during the cold weather. A 5 gal propane tank with a heating element works great. Add some additional lower shelving for your binoculars, bullets, scents, etc. and install a 2X4 with a few coat hanger screw ins so hang your coats on if it gets too hot. I usually put plexiglass on hinges for the windows (it keeps the wasps, spiders and bees out). But so far, it looks great.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Mar 26, 2012)

You can save even more weight if you rip your 2x4 in half save some money to make sure you paint that osb I used 1/4 ply  wood on mIne looks great ! You may want to consider making it 5 ft wide once you put a office chair in there the back will hit wall and not give you enough room just a thought.. I made my first ones 4x6 the one I am building now is 5x5 the 2x2 frame adds interior room less weight and easier to put up


----------



## southwind (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks good but don't forget to anchor that bad boy down...cause they will blow over.


----------



## lee42lee (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank for the compliments. We are defiantly going to add plexiglass windows and also visors over all the windows that can be pulled up and let down. We have been busy and haven't had time to finish it but when we do I will post more pictures.


----------



## Marietta Mike (Apr 7, 2012)

*Trap Door?*

Maybe you could rent some scaffold to get it set-up and then tear the scaffold down.


----------



## lee42lee (Apr 9, 2012)

We built it so we can remove the top and sides but I think with the aid of our tractor we can get it up without taking it apart. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2012)

nice!!


----------

